# NY State Rescues?



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just received a call from a lady my husband and I met at the Oktoberfest in town last year, who'd kept the business card my husband gave her. 

It seems that their German Shepherd, who is a young female, may be in need of being rehomed, and she called me to see whether I had any advice or could point her in the direction of a rescue or rescues who would have approved adopters or may list her as a courtesy listing.

I wasn't near my phone at the time she called and have not been able to call her back, but hope to hear from her soon. Apparently, they are at their wit's end with their dog and just don't know what to do. They honestly do not sound like they WANT to rehome. They describe her as "high strung" with the family cat, which I gather means she likes to chase the cat, and she said that the dog recently started peeing on one of their rugs.

I hope to speak with her soon, she has my number and I did return her call but got her voicemail. I recommended they have her seen by a vet regarding the peeing to rule out any medical issues such as a UTI and if she does call back, I will offer my help in working on the cat issues if they would prefer to keep her over rehoming.

If they do need to rehome, could you guys give me some POCs for local rescues who would be willing to post this dog as a "courtesy listing" on your websites? Or POC (email/phone) she could call to see about getting some help to rehome her responsibly? They do NOT want to just place her on Craig's List.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Big Dogs, Big Hearts


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Is she in your immediate area?

I can see about getting her listed on the BrightStar website. It gets a fair amount of traffic and we're hit and miss with how many people are looking at dogs from the Syracuse area (next closest city aside from Watertown?). 

Also, there is the GSD Rescue of CNY that is actually out of Syracuse. They are a lot smaller and one woman runs most of the show, but I know her and one of their few fosters, and they are good people. But I don't think their website sees as much activity.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

As far as I recall from meeting her last year, she lives in (or directly outside of) Gouverneur. Gouverneur is about 45 minutes north of Watertown. I live about 15 minutes outside of Gouverneur, myself.

I am hoping she will call me back. It sounds like she may be open to the idea of training / getting help with the dog rather than rehoming (I hope so), and if that's the case, I will do what I can. Just want to give her other options if she chooses to rehome.

I did a home visit in Watertown for BDBH this summer but I don't feel that family would be a match for this dog, or I would mention them to her. (They have also been posting on CL looking for a GSD. However, they have a cat and would need an easy/beginner kind of dog that does well with cats, and this one obviously isn't that.)


----------

